# Dog sitter/boarding/daycare in Mexico City



## MegO (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
I live in Mexico City, in the La Condesa neighborhood, and just wanted to see if anyone has any good referrals for reliable boarding places or dogsitters to watch our puppy when we are away for a few days. We have a couple of lukewarm options here, and didn't know if anyone had any positive experiences with people or places here in DF. 

Thanks!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

No specific help, but have you already asked your veterinarian (or was that the source of the lukewarm options)?


----------



## mima27 (May 8, 2009)

I found this place online though I dont know if they're any good. They are located in Condesa also. I'm not allowed to post websites yet but look them up, they're called caninomondo.
Good luck!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, mima27. Thanks for the input and I hope we'll hear more from you.


----------



## mima27 (May 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome, mima27. Thanks for the input and I hope we'll hear more from you.


Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Welcome mima - As much we love to all help here on the forum, I would suggest you ask your friends and neighbors local there to you. I spent a year or so living in "el DF" and that is basically about how I did and found everything that was more of the local type stuff where you wanted someone with personal experience to somthing so important as to taking care of your "family member" for a few days.

Now if you should have questions about what you need to bring him back in the states, etc we can probably be of more help...

What breed is it???


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

If we were closer, i'd watch him! Our puppies could have a play date


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can use the 'Edit' button to make corrections to your posts. I did it for you this time.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks! i was looking for an edit button but couldn't find one. still can't find it actually...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The edit function only last for about 15 minutes after you make your post.


----------

